# Pictures of Biggie



## Sharm1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Biggie

[attachment=4259]
[attachment=4258]
[attachment=4256]
[attachment=4257]
[attachment=4255]
[attachment=4260]


----------



## teguboy77 (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice red tegu keep up he good care.Thx for sharing.


----------



## Sharm1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks. I'm doing my best


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 19, 2012)

Great pictures, thanks!


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 19, 2012)

It is always great to see such great pics. Especially of them cuddling and sleeping with their family. Thanks for sharing


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 19, 2012)

did you name him after biggie smalls anyways he looks good really good actually


----------



## glk832 (Apr 20, 2012)

That pic with the babe is priceless


----------



## Sharm1 (Apr 20, 2012)

I actually named him Biggie because it means big in sranang tongo (the language they speak in suriname)
(my dog is called dagu because it means dog in sranang tongo )

I'm half dutch half surinam, that's why i usually give surinam names to my pets.

and thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful tegu :3


----------



## NorCalAl (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice pics and a beautiful boy!


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 20, 2012)

Thats one happy tegu.

The one with the baby is nice, but I really like the one with the mouse. I love how he is looking at the camera as if to say, "Hay, this is my mouse, and your not getting it."


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 23, 2012)

Gorgeous Red. I'm so jealous... My Red hates me.


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 23, 2012)

What a love, top tier red! It kinda looks like he has some sort of eyeliner or eyelashes, no offense or anything, he's a handsome boy


----------



## Sharm1 (Apr 24, 2012)

You are not the only one who said that about his eyes. I dunno about other red's but mine certainly has been using eyeliner  Check this photo and you'll see even better (its somewhat out of focus, but you get the idea).

And Little Wise Owl: My b/w one hated me too. He scared the **** out of me hahaha. I'm happy that this one already was tame when I bought him


----------



## naturboy87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Grate pic to cool ....


----------



## chelvis (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow thats a monster. Great photos!!!


----------



## Sharm1 (Apr 26, 2012)

another one i just had to share

[attachment=4271]

my daughter liked it...until he climbed up to her head haha


----------



## tegtaker007 (May 15, 2012)

Man he looks awsome. I cant wait until my red gets that size! Good looking tegu!


----------



## JoeTurtleKing (May 21, 2012)

Such a beautiful tegu 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kimmie (May 22, 2012)

nice boy you got there!


----------



## chriswizz (May 22, 2012)

Sharm1 said:


> another one i just had to share
> 
> 
> 
> my daughter liked it...until he climbed up to her head haha


hes gorgeous, he looks huge sat on her, cant wait to add one to my collection.


----------

